

Cyber Challenge Tests Nation's Top "Hackers" - PieSquared
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/12/21/cyber.challenge.hackers/?iref=polticker

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1007809>

